# ISO O'Charley's rice recipe



## Constance (Aug 20, 2006)

We ate lunch at O'Charley's Friday when Kim took me to the doctor in the "big town" down the road. 
I had a grilled skinless salmon filet fillet that was a contender for the best piece of fish I've ever had. It was about 1" thick, cooked perfectly, crisp on the outside and tender and juicy on the inside. 
The fish was plated on a nest of rice that tasted different from anything I've eaten. Usually rice at these chain places is pretty nasty tasting, but this was tender, moist, and had a creamy, almost golden color, with no specks of color from herbs and such in it. 
I squeezed lemon over my salmon, so the rice underneath had a bit of lemon taste to it, but mostly it was just sort of fragrant and slightly sweet. It went perfectly with the salmon.

I have been trying to figure out what that taste is...maybe curry? 

Any ideas? I'd love to make it at home.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 20, 2006)

Lemon risotto?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 20, 2006)

Might have been basmati rice? Cooked in chicken broth, maybe sauteed first with either butter or olive oil....


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2006)

According to their menu, it was rice pilaf.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 20, 2006)

A simple rice pilaf (correct me, someone if I am wrong) is  rice that is sauteed first in oil or butter until it begins to get a little opaque looking. Then add your liquid, usually chicken, beef or vegetable broth. This step makes the rice taste a little "nutty." You can add herbs, spices, onons, garlic, whatever you want...I'm betting it was simple rice pilaf made with basmati rice. Basmati rice (also look for Texmati in the grocery store) has its own special taste and fragrance. I haven't found ANY here in Mexico, but I will keep looking. Was the rice a short grain or a long grain? Basmati rice is relatively long and skinny.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, Constance - I tried ... but their menu isn't any help - their salmon dish didn't even mention rice! Actually - none of their seafood dishes mentioned rice except for the Grilled Shrimp Skewers - and even the other dishes that do mention rice is their rice pilaf. And trying to use one of my favorite "back door" tricks ... humm ... no go there either:

*Where can I get ingredient/gluten/allergen information for O'Charley's menu items?*
_Unfortunately, we do not have such information for our menu items at this time. However, for certain menu items, if your dietary needs require specific meal preparation, please speak to your server. We are happy to accommodate any requests we are able to fulfill._


----------



## Lynan (Aug 21, 2006)

Could have been saffron or turmeric maybe? I use both in rice and depending on amount used, colour can be pale or a ' knock ya socks off ' colour!


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2006)

I wondered if could have been Basmati rice. I'll have to buy some and give it a try.
I guess it was rice pilaf, but it sure tasted better than the ones I've had in places like Red Lobster and such.


----------



## CookSource (Aug 23, 2006)

its all in the way you cook it and what you add


----------

